# "foreveralone.jpg"- Why are furries such lonely people?



## eversleep (Nov 27, 2011)

Why are furries so fucking lonely and miserable all the time? It makes no sense to me! A fandom full of lonely gay males. 

Ok, why don't said gay males go out with each other? I know furries are  spread throughout the world and many live thousands of miles apart, but  there are enough close to each other for most to have relationships  close to home. I have a theory as to why furries are lonely.

They're too damn picky. They want a boyfriend who is PERFECT like they  are, so they won't go out with anyone below par. Looks, personality,  EVERYTHING has to match their criteria. Gay men are known for their  picky-ness, even moreso than straight girls. With signifigantly fewer  gays than straights though, they really can't be too picky. It's like  they have no common sense. No relationship is perfect, get over it. If  you're so damn lonely, just find someone you can stand and have some  feelings for, and try to work from there. You don't have to marry them  or anything. And if it doesn't work out, find another.

Also, many will only exclusively date other furries, in fear that those  who aren't part of the fandom "won't understand" them or something. Gay  dating is hard enough as it is, now you're gonna exclude anyone who  isn't a furry? Just go on a date with a gay guy and if you get far  enough, you can tell him about the fandom if you so choose to. If he  thinks you're a freak for it, find someone else. I can understand that  if the fandom is a big part of your life, you'd want someone else  involved in it. Maybe you like fursuit-sex or RPing or some weird furry  fetish and need a partner with it too. But for those who don't, stop  being so damn picky.

Now, I know I'm a hypocrite. I complain of loneliness all the time. All  the above applies to me as well. I'd prefer dating a furry, and I'm  picky. But I didn't realize everyone was like that. Seriously. You  people need to snap into reality if you're so damn lonely. Otherwise,  just keep being lonely. 

P.S.- sorry for only including gay males in this. It's just that it  seems they're the ones who complain the most. Occasionally I'll see  straight male furries complain, and I've never seen a female fur  complain about it, which goes with my "females are more mature" mindset  at times.

P.S.S.- I'm not doing long-distance relationship. I need someone close  by, I don't wanna spend hundreds of dollars just to visit them for a  fucking weekend.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Well I am alone for those exact reasons(not gay though). I want the special girl who will complete the piece that is missing from me.


----------



## Recel (Nov 27, 2011)

Eversleep, why are you doing this to my brain late at night?... Ill write a proper response after I slept.

Edit: Damn... its 4 am... well, I've got shit to _doooo!_


----------



## Aleu (Nov 27, 2011)

It's because furries are generally socially retarded.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 27, 2011)

eversleep said:


> why don't said gay males go out with each other?


"I like dicks, you like dicks... we should totally date!" is a dumb reason to get together. Have some standards. XD

Anyway, I am not foreveralone anymore. I have a great BF.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 27, 2011)

1)Cause they want to only date other furries
2)Aspergers


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 27, 2011)

You seem to be complaining about gay males more than you're complaining about the fandom

The problem is slim pickin's. I think gays actually have the same standards as straights, it's just that there are so few gay males around (and most of them are average or worse!(This is assuming attractiveness is a bell curve)) that it comes off seeming like we have super high standards (because you'd have to have that if you were straight and forever alone for a time (or you could be incredibly unappealing!)). Around here there are three guys I could go for. One of them is my ex who is hot as fuck but we didn't work out. The other two look and act like Divine.

Just celebrated one year with my boyfriend who I met online (we see each other about once a month) so I guess the "perfect" guy does exist!



CannonFodder said:


> 1)Cause they want to only date other furries
> 2)Aspergers



Have I ever mentioned how much I hate posts that basically amount to "lol all furries are dumb (except me!)"


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Have I ever mentioned how much I hate posts that basically amount to "lol all furries are dumb (except me!)"


Have you ever met furries irl?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Have you ever met furries irl?



I plan on meeting some soon (even though the question wasnt directed at me).


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

Most gay guys I've known have had lower standards than the average straight friend of mine. I don't think that this is an issue _just_ for gay furs at all.

I'm pretty sure that it's only because a lot of furs are awkward, honestly.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 27, 2011)

Because I have standards and the ones in my area that are interested are also the type that walk around with a ref sheet a list of their fetishes.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 27, 2011)

I know more straight furries that are lonely than gay ones.


----------



## Corto (Nov 27, 2011)

Basically because I am a terrible human being.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

Haha...me? Picky? I'm fucking desperate, bro. If someone waved their cock in my direction i'd be sucking that thing before they could say, "rape" :v.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Haha...me? Picky? I'm fucking desperate, bro. If someone waved their cock in my direction i'd be sucking that thing before they could say, "rape" :v.



That is gonna be my signature now. Thanks.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 27, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Haha...me? Picky? I'm fucking desperate, bro. If someone waved their cock in my direction i'd be sucking that thing before they could say, "rape" :v.



"i'm not gay" he says, bullshit :v


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 27, 2011)

The loneliness comes before the furryness. Hence our low entertainment standards.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Haha...me? Picky? I'm fucking desperate, bro. If someone waved their cock in my direction i'd be sucking that thing before they could say, "rape" :v.



Hello Sir. The name's Aikoi, may I wave my cock in front of you?
Thank you.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> "i'm not gay" he says, bullshit :v


BISEXUAL. BI-SEX-YOU-ALL. THANK YOU. (luvyougurl:v)


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Hello Sir. The name's Aikoi, may I wave my cock in front of you?
> Thank you.



omg lol'd so hard. xD


----------



## Tycho (Nov 27, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Haha...me? Picky? I'm fucking desperate, bro. If someone waved their cock in my direction i'd be sucking that thing before they could say, "rape" :v.



THIS is why you're alone Tides

Anyway

because they choose to be, a lot of the time

they say "oh I am so lonely wat do"

when the fact of the matter is, there are things they can do to remedy their problem

gratification will not be instant (and that no doubt makes some of them whine)


----------



## Ames (Nov 27, 2011)

Because talking animal people


----------



## Fay V (Nov 27, 2011)

Tycho said:


> THIS is why you're alone Tides



Why buy the cow when you get the milk for free...


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 27, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Have you ever met furries irl?



yes, and like every other group they have a fair share of weirdos and cool kids

Listen, I understand it's a joke, but it's said so much that it's just not funny anymore. Every time I read it I think "this is that guy who thinks the joke is funny the millionth time"

but that's just like, my opinion, man


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 27, 2011)

Being a little too introverted has prevented me.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, the derailment already began.

First and foremost, what Tybalt said.
Also... well, there's bent to be socially akward people everywhere, why the furry fandom _seems _to be the meeting place for those of that kind is a mistery to me. I could propose what CF said a few threads ago and argue that new furries expect to be accepted regardless of their attitude because they're told they'll be by equally socially akward and "tolerant" older members, but I'm not sure on how the fandom works as a whole. 
So... I guess I haven't anything new to propose with solid arguments.

EDIT: Errr... by accepted, I mean "expecting to find a friendly an easy environment in which they won't have to work to get anything, and that includes finding a mate", something that becomes even harder if they limit themselves to members of the fandom.


----------



## iTails (Nov 27, 2011)

whats a relationship


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

Tycho said:


> THIS is why you're alone Tides


No, pretty much everything else about me is why i'm alone >_


----------



## Deo (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't think all furries are lonely.

I mean, I make friends wherever I go. I think the people who have met me can vouch for that. I think there are a lot of furries that are not socially inept and have solid long lasting fulfilling friendships and are not lonely.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 27, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> No, pretty much everything else about me is why i'm alone >_



trust me, the whole "desperate" thing does not work well with anyone but other "desperate" types, or creepy manipulative bastards

neither one is a very good choice for a relationship



Deo said:


> I don't think all furries are lonely.
> 
> I mean, I make friends wherever I go. I think the people who have met me can vouch for that. I think there are a lot of furries that are not socially inept and have solid long lasting fulfilling friendships and are not lonely.



They just don't happen to be on FAF.

offtopic: Deo, your sig, oh my that makes me positively terrified, will you be OK


----------



## Fay V (Nov 27, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Being a little too introverted has prevented me.



>.< introversion doesn't work that way. That's being antisocial. Hell I'm extremely introverted and can be very social.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> >.< introversion doesn't work that way. That's being antisocial. Hell I'm extremely introverted and can be very social.



That applies to me, in a vice versa way.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 27, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> That applies to me, in a vice versa way.



Extroverted and antisocial? sad :c
do you...do you want a hug?


----------



## Deo (Nov 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> do you...do you want a hug?


Don't touch that Fay. You don't know where it's been. >:I


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

Tycho said:


> trust me, the whole "desperate" thing does not work well with anyone but other "desperate" types, or creepy manipulative bastards


ah, dont worry. i was saying that on the basis of how i act here. honestly, in comparison to the gay kids i've met irl, i have total class. i just like coming here to waste it. @topic; i think the foreveralone problem isn't necessarily indicative to gays; in general, there are just flaws. It's a wide breed of personalities and i don't think there is a specific reason for all furs.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

For me I am social, but sometimes I have social anxiety. I try to usually hide the anxiety deep with in me so that way I dont ruin relationships/friendships.


----------



## Onnes (Nov 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> >.< introversion doesn't work that way. That's being antisocial. Hell I'm extremely introverted and can be very social.



Er, being antisocial implies actually causing damage to people or society in some fashion. Shy, or even asocial, would be better terms--although I think 'asocial' usually implies a lack of desire to be social, whereas 'shy' does not.


----------



## Deo (Nov 27, 2011)

Tycho said:


> They just don't happen to be on FAF.
> 
> offtopic: Deo, your sig, oh my that makes me positively terrified, will you be OK


I've met a lot of furries, I can sort of guess at what to expect. I think I can take him should he ever have the balls to actually confront me irl. Also, people like to be internet tough guys and it's all bluster and hot air.



Fay V said:


> >.< introversion doesn't work that way.



*leaps out of the bathroom*
I'M AN INTROVERT!


(only two people will get this joke.)


----------



## Dunedin (Nov 27, 2011)

Haven't came across any gay guys interested in me irl. :c Plus I don't really see the point in online relationships.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> >.< introversion doesn't work that way. That's being antisocial. Hell I'm extremely introverted and can be very social.


Yeah, but it's kind of hard since the only friends I have are not close ones but the ones I like to be around. And I've usually preferred it that way. >>


----------



## Corto (Nov 27, 2011)

Wait so is this about friends or romantic relationships?

Because I have friends. Like, lots of friends. I have friends leaking out my ass. So if it is about that then I'm gonna brag about my amazing social life.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Extroverted and antisocial? sad :c



A weird and almost paradoxical combination and the first time I've ever heard of it.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 27, 2011)

Corto said:


> Wait so is this about friends or romantic relationships?
> 
> Because I have friends. Like, lots of friends. I have friends leaking out my ass. So if it is about that then I'm gonna brag about my amazing social life.



Do it crto.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Extroverted and antisocial? sad :c
> do you...do you want a hug?



Uhmm.. Well I'm pretty introverted too, but when I finally get to make a friend a retard bully has to come and ruin everything and makes that one friend to run away from me because if he don't do so he will get his ass kicked. Don't get it as a "bodyguard" because it's not. They just want to see me suffer having no friends IRL. So I have to stay away from the others, that way they don't get hurt.



Deo said:


> Don't touch that Fay. You don't know where it's been. >:I



Oh come one, I've only been on a few pants. :v


----------



## Deo (Nov 27, 2011)

Corto said:


> Wait so is this about friends or romantic relationships?
> 
> Because I have friends. Like, lots of friends. I have friends leaking out my ass. So if it is about that then I'm gonna brag about my amazing social life.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7biQXFEhZ4Y&feature=player_detailpage#t=52s
TELL ME MORE


----------



## Fay V (Nov 27, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Er, being antisocial implies actually causing damage to people or society in some fashion. Shy, or even asocial, would be better terms--although I think 'asocial' usually implies a lack of desire to be social, whereas 'shy' does not.


Fair enough. I didn't think of using asocial. Usually when people discuss their lack of friends or "introversion" they describe it in negative terms so that's just the first thing I think of. 



ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Yeah, but it's kind of hard since the only friends I have are not close ones but the ones I like to be around. And I've usually preferred it that way. >>


It's just a pet peeve of mine. Introversion and Extroversion are not mutally exclusive to how social you are, it just means how you sort of, recharge in a way. Extroverts relax around people, introverts relax alone. Extroverts are more likely to be social but like I said, they aren't interchangeable. 
I am introverted, if I don't get time alone then I start to break down, I do believe however that I am fairly social.
So yeah...introversion doesn't "make" you asocial. It just makes you less desperate for company all the time.


----------



## Ley (Nov 27, 2011)

Bullet points because I'm tired.

1) Because furries.

2) To reiterate point 1, furries in the fandom are forever alone predominantly because they use their furriness as a.. whats the word- a defining thing in a relationship. Those who look for relationships, sadly, base them on very long 'yiffing' rp sessions, and when they talk OCC they find they like the personality of the irl person- but they imagine the face of the play-ee, the uhm, the character. So, they get together, and then realize they hate eachother OR (drama lulz) they want to continue the rp with other people using LE GASP the same character, shit hits the fan.

3) uhm. I got distracted by reddit. But point 2 is still valid.


----------



## DuganOToole (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm new, so I'll probably get a rock thrown at me, but furries are foreveralone because of the behavior they exhibit.  I'm not talking anyone on this forum, I'm talking about the ones you see that are doing furry all wrong.  Last thing I want is someone who waves their fetishes in front me, tries to hump me in a fursuit, rages about stupid shit and throws temper tantrums or does some of the weird shit I've seen on ED.  That would make anyone, gay or straight, furry or not, be forever alone.  Also, I've noticed that the more sane ones are quiet.  I don't know if its true, or just my observation.  Can't get anywhere if you don't step out.  

You may all stone me now.


----------



## Corto (Nov 27, 2011)

Deo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7biQXFEhZ4Y&feature=player_detailpage#t=52s
> TELL ME MORE


I've got all of the friends. Why, some of them even talk to me sometimes! While sober!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

Ley said:


> 3) uhm. I got distracted by reddit. But point 2 is still valid.


the best argument i've ever heard


----------



## Rhodri (Nov 28, 2011)

It wouldn't speak well of a person to pick a partner based on what you have suggested. It would like if I were to meet a female bassist and we both happened to be single and suggested that we got together based simply on that. I can't speak for everyone here obviously, but I can't imagine that getting very far. 'Furry' is not a defining characteristic, so I would imagine that there would need to be something more in common. Though I will say that sharing the same tastes obviously wouldn't hurt.

Incidentally, a point of curiosity presents itself. How many people here are single because they are members of the fandom, and how many are single despite that. Again, I can't speak for everyone here, but being a member of the fandom is not something I think about too much when weighing up my prospects.

What I do think about is "How drunk is she?" :V


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> I've got all of the friends. Why, some of them even talk to me sometimes! While sober!



I should try that. _Sober friends._
Who'da thunk it?
Does it still count if they are mildly drugged and or sedated?
:V


----------



## Corto (Nov 28, 2011)

Geez, I hope so.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> Basically because I am a terrible human being.



This, but unironically.


Also I can't seem to keep friends anymore.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm fine, and I'm sure only the ones that make things awkward are forever alone


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 28, 2011)

You totally answered your own question.

Furries are lonely and desperate. They want to only date other furries. This means that almost all of their options are lonely and desperate, and if they have any standards at all, it's a pretty dim selection.

I'm curious about your knowledge of women. Have you ever met one, or are they a mythical creature to you? They are people, just like men are, and carry no greater predisposition for maturity.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 28, 2011)

D:
I am going to go cry in a corner. :V

Furries have an ideal of searching for their own kind, or total acceptance. When it doesn't work out, there will be heartbreak.


----------



## DuganOToole (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm female, but I prefer being alone.  And I know somewhere in the fandom are more females.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 28, 2011)

So, getting rid of your personal standards is the key to having a good relationship, or feeling loved?

HAHA.
HAHAHAHAHA.
HAHAHAHA.
*No.*


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 28, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> So, getting rid of your personal standards is the key to having a good relationship, or feeling loved?
> 
> HAHA.
> HAHAHAHAHA.
> ...



If you want to bang or be banged, you do. :V
No one will complain about your sex life, even after you've collected enough STDs. Although, people will question you on the choice of your bed partners.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 28, 2011)

Some furries get their significant other from an animal shelter. :V


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> >.< introversion doesn't work that way. That's being antisocial. Hell I'm extremely introverted and can be very social.





Fay V said:


> Fair enough. I didn't think of using asocial. Usually when people discuss their lack of friends or "introversion" they describe it in negative terms so that's just the first thing I think of.
> 
> It's just a pet peeve of mine. Introversion and Extroversion are not mutally exclusive to how social you are, it just means how you sort of, recharge in a way. Extroverts relax around people, introverts relax alone. Extroverts are more likely to be social but like I said, they aren't interchangeable.
> I am introverted, if I don't get time alone then I start to break down, I do believe however that I am fairly social.
> So yeah...introversion doesn't "make" you asocial. It just makes you less desperate for company all the time.



Introversion is basically my way of saying your personal problems will not be mine until they affect me directly. I won`t/can`t comfort you, I won`t/can`t try to understand your problems, but that doesn`t mean I won`t be your friend and help you in other ways if I can. Like, if you needed a place to stay or help finding a job, that I`d do. But you`d need to look elsewhere to find a shoulder to cry on.

This as well as what you said above. I am fine being alone and keeping my own affairs. This does not mean I am adverse to relationships and friendship. It simply means I can do easily without.  



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> D:
> I am going to go cry in a corner. :V
> 
> Furries have an ideal of searching for their own kind, or total acceptance. When it doesn't work out, there will be heartbreak.



Er, maybe for some. Personally, I would NEVER date another furry, simply because I can`t bear the thought of it ever becoming a fetish thing at some point. It`s (furryism) about art for me, nothing more and I won`t risk having it dragged further in my life.


----------



## eversleep (Nov 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> Wait so is this about friends or romantic relationships?


I intended this thread to be about romance, since that's what most furries seem to have so much trouble with.



Heimdal said:


> You totally answered your own question.
> 
> Furries are lonely and desperate. They want to only date other furries. This means that almost all of their options are lonely and desperate, and if they have any standards at all, it's a pretty dim selection.
> 
> I'm curious about your knowledge of women. Have you ever met one, or are they a mythical creature to you? They are people, just like men are, and carry no greater predisposition for maturity.


Yes, I have met women. I have friends that are female. I'm sorry, I just generally find females more mature, and I'm not the only one, everybody else seems to as well. Except furries, for some reason. But a lot of them are female-haters, so they don't count.
Honestly, I wouldn't mind dating someone lonely and desperate. Also in a way, the fact that everybody else is also desperate and lonely makes me feel like it's not just me who has the problem. xD If everyone else was in a good relationship, I'd probably feel like shit.

And the whole "because furries" thing is older than old. Do not blame furryness on every problem that a member within the fandom has.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 28, 2011)

Being happy is too mainstream.


----------



## BRN (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm actually going to be meeting a friend in January. For a week. Good times abound. |3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 28, 2011)

At least being alone is simpler, and you don't have to deal with any surprises or the stress of a relationship when there's other shit in your life you have to worry about.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2011)

Idk why I am so lonely. Maybe I just haven't met the right one yet, Or then I have let her slip past my fingers :c


----------



## BRN (Nov 28, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Idk why I am so lonely. Maybe I just haven't met the right one yet, Or I let him slip past my fingers :c


ftfy :3


----------



## Corto (Nov 28, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> So, getting rid of your personal standards is the key to having a good relationship, or feeling loved?
> 
> HAHA.
> HAHAHAHAHA.
> ...


Hear hear. I took my standards out back and shot them repeatedly in the back of the head, and I'm still as lonely as I ever was.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2011)

SIX said:


> ftfy :3


Nay, ye arrr not corrrect


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 28, 2011)

Rather than rip OP a new one, I'll just really answer-
I'm not dating anyone as of right now, but that's cause I just got out of a relationship; she wasn't a furry.  If you focus on finding to date only another furry then you are going to have a really fucking hard time.  Having any sort of standards and wanting to date another furry kills your chances to the extremes.  I know a couple of furries irl, but we have nothing in common and they're all guys, so no I am not interested and even if I was it wouldn't work.  There's far more to relationships than JUST sex.
So really if you have any sort of standards, wanting to date only furries and wanting to find someone with even something in common then yes you are foreveralone.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Furry has nothing to do with being lonely. You have people who are lonely anyway, they just happen to be lonely as part of circumstance or because they're repulsive. Some of them just happen to be furries. You have people who are lovely and quite sociable and good at making friends. Some of them happen to be furries, too.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 28, 2011)

I am married with a kid and a furry your argument is invalid


----------



## thewall (Nov 28, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> 2)Aspergers



Ok, sir, that was not cool.

They are lonely because they suck at relationships.  

OOHH BOI!  WE LIKES FAPPING TO TEH PRONZ!  LETS DATE!!!! :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 28, 2011)

Being stabbed in the back has made me wary, but whatever.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

thewall said:


> Ok, sir, that was not cool.
> 
> They are lonely because they suck at relationships.
> 
> OOHH BOI!  WE LIKES FAPPING TO TEH PRONZ!  LETS DATE!!!! :V



They cant help it.


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 28, 2011)

In my case it's because of the leather jacket, camouflage pants and the damn boots.
No, I don't care if you think I look intimidating, I'm not going to ditch my M/90's for Calvin Klein jeans anytime soon.


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

DuganOToole said:


> I'm female, but I prefer being alone.  And I know somewhere in the fandom are more females.


Like half of FAF is female. We're not some rare gem or something. Pretty common. Though most women in the fandom are batshit insane.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> Like half of FAF is female. We're not some rare gem or something. Pretty common. Though most women in the fandom are batshit insane.



Some times insanity is hot. But most of the time its a major turn off.


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Some times insanity is hot. But most of the time its a major turn off.


Word of advice, don't stick your dick in crazy. You may lose your dick.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> Word of advice, don't stick your dick in crazy. You may lose your dick.




Derrick said this was one of the "man rules". Though his second part was different. Dont stick your dick in crazy, you might get her pregnant then you are stuck with her for 18 years.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Derrick said this was one of the "man rules". Though his second part was different. Dont stick your dick in crazy, you might get her pregnant then you are stuck with her for 18 years.



Ok then keeping that in mind then.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> Word of advice, don't stick your dick in crazy. You may lose your dick.



I know it's a very unfair thing to say, but my upbringing has resulted me in thinking negatively of the opposite sex. 

I'm actually genuinely afraid of women, now. I shit you not.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I know it's a very unfair thing to say, but my upbringing has resulted me in thinking negatively of the opposite sex.
> 
> I'm actually genuinely afraid of women, now. I shit you not.



If a woman could, she'd eat you and everyone you care about. But they all have anorexic eating disorders, so phew for that. :v


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> If a woman could, she'd eat you and everyone you care about. But they all have anorexic eating disorders, so phew for that. :v



Not being sexist but it is proven that men are more logical them women. That still doesnt explain why I just posted this. :/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I know it's a very unfair thing to say, but my upbringing has resulted me in thinking negatively of the opposite sex.
> 
> I'm actually genuinely afraid of women, now. I shit you not.


Sometimes you just gotta face your fears to become a man :3


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I know it's a very unfair thing to say, but my upbringing has resulted me in thinking negatively of the opposite sex.
> 
> I'm actually genuinely afraid of women, now. I shit you not.



Meh, Gibby, don't be scared of women... just be knowledgeable of them and learn which ones you SHOULD be wary of. Not all us girlies are bad.


----------



## Onnes (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Not being sexist but it is proven that men are more logical them women. That still doesnt explain why I just posted this. :/



This is one method of keeping a thread alive.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 28, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Sometimes you just gotta face your fears to become a man :3



Relevant:
[video=youtube;oECIKVaz5rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oECIKVaz5rc[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Relevant:
> [video=youtube;oECIKVaz5rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oECIKVaz5rc[/video]


How did you find my themesong? :V


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Onnes said:


> This is one method of keeping a thread alive.



Hmm. Do I have the ability to keep a thread alive?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Grae Sparrowkin said:


> Meh, Gibby, don't be scared of women... just be knowledgeable of them and learn which ones you SHOULD be wary of. Not all us girlies are bad.



SILENCE, DEVIL. :V


----------



## Mentova (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Hmm. Do I have the ability to keep a thread alive?



You do when you make sexist comments that will start bitching.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 28, 2011)

Furries are a race unto themselves. We're complex and special in all the wrong ways. 

And to answer OP's notions. Furry gay guys are lonely not because they're picky. It's because they don't want to be with someone. A stable relationship is fun and awesome and makes you feel warm inside. But you have to realize that furries often have notions such as polyamory within those heads of theirs. The people they're physically or emotionally attracted to often don't have these same notions and as such you can see how issues may arise.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Furries are a race unto themselves. We're complex and special in all the wrong ways.
> 
> And to answer OP's notions. Furry gay guys are lonely not because they're picky. It's because they don't want to be with someone. A stable relationship is fun and awesome and makes you feel warm inside. But you have to realize that furries often have notions such as polyamory within those heads of theirs. The people they're physically or emotionally attracted to often don't have these same notions and as such you can see how issues may arise.



Or because gays aren't as easy to find as straight partners.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Or because gays aren't as easy to find as straight partners.


In this sea of furries, gays aren't hard to find


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> In this sea of furries, gays aren't hard to find



But IRL, yes, more or less.


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2011)

I am alone because some of us are unfit for public consumption. Also my libido is a dead, twisted thing, and I am an emotionless golem. I am looking for the same sort of person to start a relationship with, so it can fail utterly due to mutual disinterest.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Azure said:


> I am alone because some of us are unfit for public consumption. Also my libido is a dead, twisted thing, and I am an emotionless golem. I am looking for the same sort of person to start a relationship with, so it can fail utterly due to mutual disinterest.



Your looking for a relationship to last a little bit, then have it die off slowly?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Your looking for a relationship to last a little bit, then have it die off slowly?



I don't think he was being serious.


----------



## shteev (Nov 28, 2011)

Why would you start a thread to ask a question and then answer it yourself?
Someone likes debates.

On topic, I'm currently without a significant other 'cause, frankly, I'm 15 and I need to worry about more important things, such as my shitty grades.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Your looking for a relationship to last a little bit, then have it die off slowly?


It doesn't always pay off to read things literally in here


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Your looking for a relationship to last a little bit, then have it die off slowly?


I think I intened my words to send the message of no, I am not looking, I will not be looking, and while it's awfully kind of you, I am not interested, and would like to be left rather alone.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Azure said:


> I think I intened my words to send the message of no, I am not looking, I will not be looking, and while it's awfully kind of you, I am not interested, and would like to be left rather alone.



Whoa! Who said anything about asking me asking you out? I was asking you to confirm your statment.(no offense bro I aint gay also i didnt mean I wouldnt ask you out if I was gay)


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

well this got worse.
but funnier.


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Whoa! Who said anything about asking me asking you out? I was asking you to confirm your statment.(no offense bro I aint gay also i didnt mean I wouldnt ask you out if I was gay)


I wasnt talking to you ._., I was talking to the entire WORLD.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Azure said:


> I wasnt talking to you ._., I was talking to the entire WORLD.



Well you quoted me and you said "while it's awfully kind of you". Next time direct it at either all or the person you are talking to.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> well this got worse.
> but funnier.



I could hear the SNAP of this can opening from all the way over in Rants


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well you quoted me and you said "while it's awfully kind of you". Next time direct it at either all or the person you are talking to.



Don't forget that it's a public forum. Everything on this forum that is written is there to be responded to by absolutely anybody else here.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 28, 2011)

Azure do you want to go out with me

I think that would be fun times :winkieface:


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

Azure, control yourself. I know you want to suck my dick, but back the fuck off man.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't see any reason for that.
Overally, furries are perfectly normal people with different hobbies. There isn't any reason for them to be alone.
I can't find the shared attribute behind all of them that might cause them to be isolated from society.
As for the homosexuals of the furry fandom, they're usually the same. They're anything a homosexual would be.

What I fail to understand, is why furries must date other furries? Maybe that keeps them alone. Oh, they'll keep hunting for love, but all of their findings unmatch their interests.


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> Azure, control yourself. I know you want to suck my dick, but back the fuck off man.


Preaze, fogive me, I have not enough honor.



Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Azure do you want to go out with me
> 
> I think that would be fun times :winkieface:


There's a winkie on your face? you oughta get that checked


----------



## Corto (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey everyone back off Azure is mine and mine alone.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> Hey everyone back off Azure is mine and mine alone.



Ok.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 28, 2011)

NO ONE UNDERSTANDS ME, I AM ALONE!!! QQ



Corto said:


> Hey everyone back off Azure is mine and mine alone.



What about Xaerun?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> NO ONE UNDERSTANDS ME, I AM ALONE!!! QQ



Wanna be friends so I can understand you? :3


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 28, 2011)

Am I the only one who sees the irony in this conversation and Azure being a deliberately-not-horny citra?


----------



## Corto (Nov 28, 2011)

EVERYONE BACK OFF ZEKE IS MINE AND MINE ALONE.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> EVERYONE BACK OFF ZEKE IS MINE AND MINE ALONE.



Let me guess, you're the master of every mod, right?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 28, 2011)

>.>

*backs away slowly*


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> EVERYONE BACK OFF ZEKE IS MINE AND MINE ALONE.



Dems fightin words. :/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2011)

This thread is suddenly very odd


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 28, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This thread is very odd


more accurate


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Needs more odd.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Wanna be friends so I can understand you? :3




Only Corto understands me because we are both douchebags.
LET'S BE DOUCHEBAGS TOGETHER, CORTO!!


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Only Corto understands me because we are both douchebags.
> LET'S BE DOUCHEBAGS TOGETHER, CORTO!!



http://cache.ohinternet.com/images/e/e6/Okay_guy.jpg


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> http://cache.ohinternet.com/images/e/e6/Okay_guy.jpg



Know your place, infidel.


----------



## Corto (Nov 28, 2011)

We shall rule through hatred and more hatred.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Know your place, infidel.



:/


----------



## shteev (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> Azure, control yourself. I know you want to suck my dick, but back the fuck off man.



_Everyone_ wants to suck your dick. :v


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

shteev said:


> _Everyone_ wants to suck your dick. :v



Sadly, we're all gay and Deo doesn't have a dick.

Poor Deo.


----------



## thewall (Nov 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Sadly, we're all gay and Deo doesn't have a dick.
> 
> Poor Deo.



I'm mostly straight.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

thewall said:


> I'm mostly straight.



What is it with you newfags and taking everything literally all the time?


----------



## shteev (Nov 28, 2011)

thewall said:


> I'm mostly straight.



I've got enough gay for all of us.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 28, 2011)

thewall said:


> I'm mostly straight.



hey you're back


----------



## thewall (Nov 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> What is it with you newfags and taking everything literally all the time?



A lot of people here are gay.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 28, 2011)

thewall said:


> A lot of people here are gay.



i'm sorry bad mike but you're wrong


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 28, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> i'm sorry bad mike but you're wrong


yeah, none of us are even remotely bisexual. :V

i thought you knew that. :V


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> What is it with you newfags and taking everything literally all the time?



Sperg-posting is the new shit-posting.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Sperg-posting is the new shit-posting.



Being an aspie will soon be a reason to infract.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> aspie


delightful


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> We shall rule through hatred and more hatred.



Let's start with some random executions.


----------



## Namba (Nov 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> What is it with you newfags and taking everything literally all the time?



FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> EVERYONE BACK OFF ZEKE IS MINE AND MINE ALONE.



You done lost yo mind


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Azure said:


> You done lost yo mind



Hasn't at least half of us already lost our minds?


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 28, 2011)

thewall said:


> A lot of people here are gay.



What's wrong with you? This site is 100% straight, actually gay people is forbidden here, now go to the corner and think of what you did. :v

Also, this thread... ForeverAloneGuys, ForeverAloneGuys Everywhere.


----------



## Corto (Nov 28, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Let's start with some random executions.


Those have been ongoing for 3 years now.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> Those have been ongoing for 3 years now.



Not nearly as frequent as they ought to be, don't you think?


----------



## DW_ (Nov 28, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> What's wrong with you? This site is 100% straight, actually gay people is forbidden here, now go to the corner and think of what you did. :v
> 
> Also, this thread... ForeverAloneGuys, ForeverAloneGuys Everywhere.



Damn where's that picture of a newspaper with the forever alone guy on the front page when you need it? :V


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 28, 2011)

This has gotten completely out of control. 
/escapes.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 29, 2011)

Being single need not mean being lonely.  I'm single, because I'd rather be single than date women who frankly aren't worth my time.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 29, 2011)

Telnac said:


> I'd rather be single than date women who frankly aren't worth my time.


That sounds a bit egoistical to me


----------



## BRN (Nov 29, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That sounds a bit egoistical to me


Sounds logical, to be honest. I've dated here and there, and I can pretty much say there really are some relationships not worth the effort.


----------



## Rhodri (Nov 29, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That sounds a bit egoistical to me



Not so much. Smacks more of having standards. Perhaps he could have expounded more on what be meant by "aren't worth my time.", but that's pretty much why there isn't a mass orgy going on everywhere all the time. If we didn't care who the partner was, the nearest person would do, surely?


----------



## thewall (Nov 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Being an aspie will soon be a reason to infract.



You yourself said you were gay.

Never mind.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2011)

thewall said:


> You yourself said you were gay.
> 
> Never mind.  Nothing to see here.



And the issue with that iiiiiis...?


----------



## thewall (Nov 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> And the issue with that iiiiiis...?



Never mind.  forget it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 29, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> Perhaps he could have expounded more on what be meant by "aren't worth my time."


^ That's what gets me. Sure you can have standards, but saying someone isn't worth time sounds degrading to my ears, but this is just my opinion


----------



## Rhodri (Nov 29, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> ^ That's what gets me. Sure you can have standards, but saying someone isn't worth time sounds degrading to my ears, but this is just my opinion



Hmm, again, I'm going to have to disagree with you. I can see where you are coming from with this, no need to worry on that account. Consider this though; to maintain a relationship (edit: most relationships) you need to put a fair amount of time and energy into it. Now, why bother going to those lengths if the partner in that relationship is not someone you are all that interested in? The wording of the phrase may seem harsh, but when it is put in context, I see no issue with it. Now, if it were a sweeping generalisation of the entire female gender, then it would be a different matter, but his comment was hardly that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree with Coffee here and there, it is a little degrading. It's like meeting a new person and being really closed-minded about them. That's not really fair, nor smart. But if we're talking like LONG TERM, it's fair to say. It sounds as if you've given that person a fair chance already and decided that they're not the best choice for spending a large amount of time (whole life, maybe) together with you. I wouldn't consider someone who mistreats me worthy of my commitment when I could have better alternatives.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 29, 2011)

I am alone because I have social aniexty. . I hope to find that one person who can make whole.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 29, 2011)

Corto said:


> Those have been ongoing for 3 years now.



I do not approve.
Fine then, let's spread some deadly bacteria and videotape the results.



SIX said:


> Sounds logical, to be honest. I've dated here and there, and I can pretty much say there really are some relationships not worth the effort.



If it's unfixable, don't bother.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> I am alone because I have social aniexty. . I hope to find that one person who can make whole.



Social anxiety is arguably your _own_ fault. It's up to you to understand and fix it. Nobody wants to be paired with somebody who is truly socially inept. If you don't put yourself out there, then nobody will ever ask you for any kind of date. Life isn't a feel-good Hollywood romance movie, nothing just COMES at you like that.


----------



## Night-san (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not too socially awkward myself. I'm not a "cool kid," so to say, but I have a lot of friends, and don't have much trouble making new ones.

I'm just more picky than a lot of kids my age, I guess. Seems like all the guys I do take interest in are gay, and all of the girls are straight. Î´_Î´ There's pretty slim pickings in my area on guys I'll go for, and next to no other bisexual/lesbian girls that I know of.


----------



## Ilse (Nov 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Social anxiety is arguably your _own_ fault. It's up to you to understand and fix it. Nobody wants to be paired with somebody who is truly socially inept. If you don't put yourself out there, then nobody will ever ask you for any kind of date. Life isn't a feel-good Hollywood romance movie, nothing just COMES at you like that.



Yeeep. I'm kind of socially anxious IRL myself, and doing the best I can to get over it. Dragonfurry, unless the thought of going outside in public situations or interacting with people pretty much disables you (in which case = therapists, seriously), just remember... be polite to everyone you meet. What helps me the most is saying 'please' and 'thank you' everywhere I go, and getting positive responses back, which makes me feel pretty good. This positive interaction, though small, ups my self-confidence a bit, success!

Hold your head high, do not give a single fuck... but of course this just depends on how severe your anxiety is. In the end you either might need to suck it up to get out for a walk in the streets, orrr see a therapist about it if it's chronic.

Welp I rambled I have no idea what this thread is about anymore
Oh wait yeah, I dunno I don't think there are many lonely furries at all, especially on FA. Anyone can post up a journal with 'POST HERE to be my bf/gf omfg' or an ad on Pounced and reel in a lot of horny fish. If we're talking about actual meaningful long-lasting relationships then I have nooo idea about that.


----------



## eversleep (Nov 29, 2011)

Punjab said:


> *Anyone* can post up a journal with 'POST HERE to be my bf/gf omfg' or an ad on Pounced and reel in a lot of horny fish.


Nope, tried that too.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Nope, tried that too.



I feel like a horrible person for laughing.


----------



## Ilse (Nov 29, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Nope, tried that too.



Probably because you don't put yourself out there too much on FA. Your last uploads were 10 months ago, you don't have a lot of content to reel those horny, horny watchers in.

But uh yeah I was using that journal stuff sort of half-jokingly, seriously don't do that man... unless you _are _looking for some yiffbuddy to RP with or something. In which case I think this guy who left a shout on your page would be perfect muuurrrr: "Appreciate the watch! *licks* Mmm! =9 *noms on*"                                     
Sounds like a keeper 8)


----------



## eversleep (Nov 29, 2011)

Punjab said:


> Probably because you don't put yourself out there too much on FA. Your last uploads were 10 months ago, you don't have a lot of content to reel those horny, horny watchers in.
> 
> But uh yeah I was using that journal stuff sort of half-jokingly, seriously don't do that man... unless you _are _looking for some yiffbuddy to RP with or something. In which case I think this guy who left a shout on your page would be perfect muuurrrr: "Appreciate the watch! *licks* Mmm! =9 *noms on*"
> Sounds like a keeper 8)


As far as uploads go, I'm not good at art, therefore I don't usually do it or upload stuff. And I definately wouldn't attempt to make/upload adult stuff, if that's what you're getting at. I plan to have another artistic go during the winter time though.

I am looking for people to RP with, but that's something else entirely. I of course want a relationship like everyone else (well, most anyway) seem to. Did try various ways at getting a mate, and nothing came of it for the most part. And I'm pretty sure that guy was joking and says that to everyone.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2011)

So this thread isn't creepy or anything.


----------



## Slighted (Nov 29, 2011)

Furries are some angsty motherhumpers, damn. We like naked animal people, it makes us feel funny inside, it's not that big a deal. Everyones got weird fetishes, _everyone. _Being lonely isn't necessary unless you let it become so.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Word of advice, don't stick your dick in crazy. You may lose your dick.



Relevant


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2011)

Slighted said:


> Furries are some angsty motherhumpers, damn. We like naked animal people, it makes us feel funny inside, it's not that big a deal. Everyones got weird fetishes, _everyone. _Being lonely isn't necessary unless you let it become so.



Uh, furry is about liking animal people. Over here, we're not too interested in the nudes as much as e.g. SoTerrible or PedoBunny.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 29, 2011)

Why I am alone? because I am black, that's why. :V


----------



## Slighted (Nov 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Uh, furry is about liking animal people. Over here, we're not too interested in the nudes as much as e.g. SoTerrible or PedoBunny.



Oh, yeah, my bad. The naked part is optional. We all like the animal people, obvs. But the porn stuff can be a little much sometimes, honestly.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's a crazy fact: The fandom is not made of gay men. There are in fact other sexualities, and dare I say...other genders.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 30, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Here's a crazy fact: The fandom is not made of gay men. There are in fact other sexualities, and dare I say...other genders.



Nope. That's just a trick to lure straight men and women into the fandom, so that they can be turned into gay men as well.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 30, 2011)

To be clear: there are women who are worth every second of my time, every ounce of my effort and every penny I may spend.  But it's my experience that such women are rare and hard to find.  I don't think it's vain or conceited in any way to say that the rest of them simply aren't worth my time.  Why be with someone who isn't going to love me for who I am?

A lot of women I've met are only true and faithful as long as it's convenient to remain so. That's not to say that I'm not willing to trust someone, only that when that trust is broken, it's damned hard to earn back.  Someone who chronically tells small lies won't hesitate to tell a big lie.  I'm not talking about white lies.  Saying "you look great, honey" (after your sig other gained 20 pounds and it shows) is something we all do, but I'm talking about lies that actually make a difference.  For instance, someone who says they didn't feel up to going out with you, but who goes out clubbing with her friends instead, won't hesitate to lie about the dude she met at the club, or the date she set up with him the following week.  Now, I'm not a man who forbids anyone from hanging out with their friends (ugh, I hate controlling pricks like that) so the only reason to lie to me about anything like that would be if they had other motives in mind.

Alas, lying and cheating women are downright pleasant compared to leeches... and I've met a LOT of leeches!  When I've been dating a woman for less than a month and she quits her job and talks all the time about moving in with me?  Warning, leech alert!  Not all leeches are that obvious, which is the big problem.  My stepmother leeched off of my father for 20 years before she finally drove him into bankruptcy before leaping into bed with another dude & filing for divorce, all the while claiming that my father was "verbally abusive" (which is the biggest lie I've heard yet; my father rarely speaks up for himself and when he does, he doesn't even raise his voice.)  When I'm dating a woman and it becomes obvious that she only sees me as a meal ticket, I move on.  Leeches don't just suck dry your wallet, they tend to suck your soul dry too.  It's FAR better to be single than attached to a leech, even a cute one.

So yes, I set my standards high, and I'm single because of it.  But you know what?  I'm happier this way because I'd rather be single and save my time and energy for the day I meet a woman who loves me for who I am, than be hooked up with a woman who's only with me until she can find someone better or until she drains my bank account and my very soul until I'm financially and emotionally bankrupt.

(Note: as a straight male, I'm only interested in women so my comments about who's worth the time/effort may be about women, but that's in no way a put-down to women in general when I say that many women aren't worth my time because, frankly, if I were a gay male, I'd probably think that way about a majority of dudes.  I'm sure there are just as many backstabbing, lying, cheating and downright soul-sucking men as there are women.)


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 30, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Hasn't at least half of us already lost our minds?



No, just you. I donated mine to charity long ago. In hindsight, a bad decision. 



Heimdal said:


> Nope. That's just a trick to lure straight men and women into the fandom, so that they can be turned into gay men as well.



I was beginning to suspect as much. Lately, I seem really interested in other dudes` asses. DAMN YOU ALL FAF!


----------



## RagnarokChu (Nov 30, 2011)

Non-furries are such lonely people too.

Big supierz.


----------



## Slighted (Nov 30, 2011)

Telnac said:


> So yes, I set my standards high, and I'm single because of it.  But you know what?  I'm happier this way because I'd rather be single and save my time and energy for the day I meet a woman who loves me for who I am, than be hooked up with a woman who's only with me until she can find someone better or until she drains my bank account and my very soul until I'm financially and emotionally bankrupt.



I think you'll be fine. If you want a good and true relationship then you have to focus inwardly on becoming the best person you can be, and that will be all you need to attract someone who won't hurt you in the end. I don't know if that comes off as too pat and simple, but it something I truly believe.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I am trying to be more open with people, its just I am afraid people wont like what they will see. I mean I have very few friends because I dont go mainstream and go with the High school's social hierarchy. These friends have stuck with me when times were tough and I admire them for their loyalty. I just the girl who is funny, crazy (in a good way), and willing to follow me anywhere.


----------



## Traven V (Nov 30, 2011)

I think because, well, there's a person on here who has a comic signature that shows a fur with it's hand in it's mouth crying for help, and then someone offers to help so the fur says, "no go away," then the last panel shows the fur with it's hand in it's mouth again crying for help. I think it's kinda like that XD


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 30, 2011)

As a straight woman, we do not like fucking doormats, or for better of a word "Self-loathing, socially inept pussies".

Confidence is key. If you act like a whinny little bitch, you will be treated like one. If you are one of those men who will throw gifts and things at a woman to prove your love, be careful. There are some women that will use you for that aspect, and when the gifts stop the relationship ends.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 30, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> As a straight woman, we do not like fucking doormats, or for better of a word "Self-loathing, socially inept pussies".
> 
> Confidence is key. If you act like a whinny little bitch, you will be treated like one. If you are one of those men who will throw gifts and things at a woman to prove your love, be careful. There are some women that will use you for that aspect, and when the gifts stop the relationship ends.



I really wouldn't give my woman too many presents. I would probably just do some stuff to make her happy. Plus Its suprising this thread has gotten so many responses.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 30, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> I really wouldn't give my woman too many presents. I would probably just do some stuff to make her happy. Plus Its suprising this thread has gotten so many responses.



Not going to think about the "doormat" bit, then?

Aight.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 30, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> I really wouldn't give my woman too many presents. I would probably just do some stuff to make her happy. Plus Its suprising this thread has gotten so many responses.


why so doormattish?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 30, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> why so doormattish?



There's also a blog that Trp sent me a while back. I have to dig it up and repost it here. It had some interesting stuff.

Women want a tough guy, but not a roughneck. If you act like you are somebody and you don't take shit from no one, then you are Garunteed* to drop panties.

*results may vary.

It's also easy for some guys to get girls with low self-esteem. You can make them feel like no one will love them more but you and will never leave you, which leaves things open for abuse later depending on the person and their past.

EDIT: Found it, the link is at the bottom and the blog has some interesting things.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 30, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> why so doormattish?



I aint doormattish. I just want to have a median between me doing what my wife wants and doing what I want.


----------



## Traven V (Nov 30, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> As a straight woman, we do not like fucking doormats, or for better of a word "Self-loathing, socially inept pussies".
> 
> Confidence is key. If you act like a whinny little bitch, you will be treated like one. If you are one of those men who will throw gifts and things at a woman to prove your love, be careful. There are some women that will use you for that aspect, and when the gifts stop the relationship ends.



Wow that's so true, there's a certain magic to confidence which can also be a manipulation art. Charisma for sure, I mean people have created religions on Charisma, started wars, created cults etc... sold people scamwow, erm I mean shamwow, and lest I forget Oxi clean (rest in peace Billy Mays). Ahh Charisma, i wish I had thee


----------



## Lunar (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm so sick of people bitching about how lonely they are, yet every time you suggest a good lookin' guy/gal to them, they're like "ewww, no" and wanna bitch about that, too.

Sorta the same thing with me and my friend.  I think he's starting to get jealous because I'm not spending as much time with him anymore, 'cause I'm with my girlfriend a lot.  I hate it when he gets mad at me for that; it's like I'm an awful person for being in a relationship that's local and not long-distance.  

Can't have it both ways, people.


----------



## eversleep (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm actually the opposite of people who say they love confidence and charisma in a signifigant other. I think a guy with low confidence and stuff is cute. >w< I know that sounds awful and mean. I don't want someone to lack confidence, but if they do I'm fine with it. It could be because if a guy is too confident and outgoing and stuff, I get jealous that he's well-liked and more confident than I am. Yes, I admit I have extreme jealousy issues.


----------



## Deo (Nov 30, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> EDIT: Found it, the link is at the bottom and the blog has some interesting things.



Looks like a rip of Heartless Bitches International's essay on the "Nice Guy".
http://www.heartless-bitches.com/rants/niceguys/niceguys.shtml


----------



## Telnac (Nov 30, 2011)

Slighted said:


> I think you'll be fine. If you want a good and true relationship then you have to focus inwardly on becoming the best person you can be, and that will be all you need to attract someone who won't hurt you in the end. I don't know if that comes off as too pat and simple, but it something I truly believe.


I believe it too, which is why I'm comfortable being single.  Better to spend my time and energy making sure my life's in order than to pine and fret about being lonely and hooking up with the next available woman I see.  That way, when I find a woman who's looking for a serious, stable relationship, she may like what she sees & I have a chance.  If I'm hopping from bad relationship to bad relationship, my life will be a mess and any sane woman looking for a serious, stable relationship would be running the other way.

That long post wasn't to bitch about all the horrible ppl I've dated.  Eh, the past is the past.  I've long since moved on from all of 'em.   I wrote it in response to ppl who thought I sounded like a egomaniac when I said that many women simply aren't worth my time.  The fact is, there are people out there (and a lot of them) who see no problem with hooking up with someone, draining them emotionally and financially dry and then finding another sucker to feed off of.  Such people aren't worth anyone's time, in my opinion.

#1 way a woman can impress me: have a 4 year degree or better.  #2 way: have a job she actually enjoys doing & that pays her bills.  #3 way: being able to keep said job.

What that tells me: here's someone who's comfortable in her own skin, who isn't going to play the victim card & try to blame all her woes on some ex-bf or her parents or the Universe in general, and she's not looking to leech off of someone.  I'm not looking for someone rolling in cash, just someone who knows what she wants and is willing and able to put in the effort to make it happen.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> Looks like a rip of Heartless Bitches International's essay on the "Nice Guy".
> http://www.heartless-bitches.com/rants/niceguys/niceguys.shtml


Grr... sorry for the double post, but I can't seem to edit my post to include this w/o screwing up all the formatting!

Awesome article!  And yeah, I've done the "nice guy" doormat thing for a while, but after being knifed in the back by many leeches I've learned my lesson.  "Waa, I'm a victim, please be a hero & save me" doesn't impress me any more.  Quite the contrary, I find it rather revolting now.  99.9% of the time, the "victims" are the cause of their own problems, and even if they aren't just trying to leech off of someone, "saving them" won't change a damned thing.  Give it a while, and they'll be blaming all their problems on you and begging another sucker to come save them.

(Yes, I know there are some people who get in rough patches through no fault of their own... but for every 1 of them there are a thousand people who play the victim when they're anything but.)


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> Looks like a rip of Heartless Bitches International's essay on the "Nice Guy".
> http://www.heartless-bitches.com/rants/niceguys/niceguys.shtml



That's what I was talking about. I couldn't click on it because the computer's filter says it is tasteless...but allows ED.. :V


----------



## Kayla (Dec 1, 2011)

Most definitely not alone. xD
Got a man that I want to spend the rest of my life with.



Dragonfurry said:


> I really wouldn't give my woman too many  presents. I would probably just do some stuff to make her happy. Plus  Its suprising this thread has gotten so many responses.




Showering a woman with gifts is just asking for trouble. Yeah, I like gifts as much as the next person, but I'm not a materialistic woman. I'd much rather be with someone that allows me to be myself. Also, gotta be there for each other at every pitfall. Pick each other up when one is down and vice versa. Thankfully I have someone like that, the only problem is to get my family to accept him. lol


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

Kayla said:


> Most definitely not alone. xD
> Got a man that I want to spend the rest of my life with.
> 
> 
> ...



Well if your family doesnt accept him that is their fault. 

Also I like for a woman to be herself. Its just I dont want a woman that will have a shit-fit on just about anything.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 1, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> I'm so sick of people bitching about how lonely they are, yet every time you suggest a good lookin' guy/gal to them, they're like "ewww, no" and wanna bitch about that, too.
> 
> Sorta the same thing with me and my friend.  I think he's starting to get jealous because I'm not spending as much time with him anymore, 'cause I'm with my girlfriend a lot.  I hate it when he gets mad at me for that; it's like I'm an awful person for being in a relationship that's local and not long-distance.
> 
> Can't have it both ways, people.



He'll have to shut the fuck up and deal with it.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 2, 2011)

Kayla said:


> *Also, gotta be there for each other at every pitfall. Pick each other up when one is down and vice versa.* Thankfully I have someone like that, the only problem is to get my family to accept him. lol


If more people understood that most basic fact about relationships, this world would be a far better place.  It's easy to be in a relationship when your partner's willing and able to help you get back on your feet when you're in a rough patch.  It's much more difficult when it's your partner who needs the help... yet both are critical for a healthy relationship.  When this recession started, a lot of my friends got divorced b/c as soon as they lost their job, their spouse bailed on them.  So much for "for richer or poorer" or "'til death do you part!"


----------



## giffey6 (Dec 2, 2011)

I actually am a straight and not alone furry. I have many friends and a real life girl-friend. All the furries I know in rl they are not alone.


----------



## BINKS_Wolf (Dec 7, 2011)

Being gay, furry and introverted has not really stopped me from being with someone. At the cons I go to (even if I go alone) I can always find someone to hang out with a be friends with. It does not have to be sexual in anyway. Just having someone there to enjoy the time with is what is amazing at a con or in life. For the most part everyone is friendly and accepting. Just go up and introduce yourself and most of the time they welcome you with open arms. Heck I have had times where I was sitting alone at a con and someone came up to me and asked how I was doing. They sat down and we talked, it was fantastic. 
Sure if you are single (like me) it is sometimes hard to look at others who have a mate and are sharing their lives together. Who would not want that? What has hurt me the most in finding a mate is trying to find someone who can live with your work lifestyle. I sometimes go away for weeks or months at a time working on a project. To find someone who will be there when you come home after such a time is almost impossible to find. Though I would gladly give my work up if it meant having someone to share in my life (if they could help take care of me). Having someone there to get you through the good, the bad and times when you just need a shoulder to cry on is what everyone wants.


----------



## Slighted (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah, I think if there is a lesson in this thread, it's stop being such a pussy and talk to people.


----------



## ZeekWeasel (Dec 7, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Being a little too introverted has prevented me.



Yeah, this for me as well.

I'm also in agreement with those who said that the furries who cry out so much about being alone are like that just because they want to be.  They want everyone to be a bleeding heart for them.  Kind of like the teens that go around everywhere on the Internet saying, "*sigh*... why is everything so hard?"  They just want attention.  Then when an opportunity is presented to them, they suddenly act as if they're too good for that person and won't give it a try.


----------



## Eversleep Again (Aug 18, 2015)

IM NOT LONELY.  EVERYONE LUVS ME!!!!!!


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2015)

Laziness is another reason tbh.

you can either wait, go on with your daily life and hope that one day you meet the person that you are attracted to and he also is attracted to you.
or
you can actually try to actively search for him, which is extremely time consuming and possibly tiresome if you don't find anyone, and for how long will you keep that going?

plus I personally never liked the idea of a date, both parties come with the hope of something more, which is counter productive imo since I believe in order to truly know somebody you need to meet him in his daily life. Work is one of the best places since you dont have to go out of your way to meet people and waste your time.

If you follow that though and you are gay you have other issues, statistics. The possibility of finding someone you are interested in and he is GAY in your work aren't that high, especially in some types of work and countries.

the worst part though is when you meet some person you are attracted to and he is fun and they are obviously straight >.< 
yet even then it is hard to stop yourself from trying to get closer to them or talking to them.

I doubt being an introvert is such a big deal in most cases, it is used as an excuse a lot though. Sure there are some extreme cases but not every introvert is unable to be social.
i am pretty introvert but I am friendly and social, I'll chat with people, be nice but I simply won't show any interest in their lives or activities unless I am interested in them too. And there are very few people I enjoy talking to or doing things together to bother going out and meeting them somewhere out.
Though if I am interested in someone I ll try to talk them more or find excuses to chat, but I will obviously not push it if it obvious there is no mutual interest.


----------

